# time to tame parent fed tiels



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have noticed on different forums that many do not know when to start to tame baby tiels i normally start to handle them at 1 week old they need the parents to feed them for atleast 2-3 weeks if you decide to hand feed but handlig a 1-2 week old will be just as reward full as hand feeding i have done both and with both they were just as tame as hand fed tiels


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

So, even if you leave the parents to do all the feeding, is it still ok to pick them up at a week old?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I start handling mine at around 9 days old (when I band them) I pick them up and inspect their crops, feet etc pretty much several hours after birth, and at least twice a day every day after that 

But the actual handling and getting them used to humans is around 9 days for me


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes it is ok to pick them up at 1 week old


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Do they have enough fluff to keep warm at one week old? I have never breed before so I would not know.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you only hold them for like 5 minutes at that age and i have them cuped in my hand against my chest


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm more used to guinea pigs and rabbit babies. Although we did raise zebra finches from babies after their parents were attacking them.


----------

